# Yikes!



## THE STIG (May 1, 2014)

http://srx.main.ebayrtm.com/clk?Rtm...2483320791974&lid=1562569&m=439817&pi=2050601


----------



## bricycle (May 1, 2014)

guess the economy is all better!!!


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

Looks really nice though. What is the CABE assessed value of this bike? $1,000 or so?


----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2014)

Parts donor


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

I've got sticker shock! I'm not a Bullnose fan but this bike looks pretty nice but I'd have a problem doing more than about $500 for this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## Boris (May 1, 2014)

It is a nice bike, although the bullnose isn't my favorite style either. $700 tip top dollar on this one, is my personal opinion.


----------



## dougfisk (May 1, 2014)

I thnk the condition is pretty outstanding.  Girls bike or not, I would pay more than than even the $1000 tossed out here... *IF *I actually liked the bullnose models.  The problem for me is I see the bullnose as a design inferior  to the downscale blister tank models...  For me, "bullnose is to blister tank" as "Edsel is to Ford".


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2014)

Saw this one too. I'd love to get it for my girl, but $3500??? No way Jose. I'd be in maybe $1200. Looks pretty damn nice. They do look pretty good in the two-tone green.


----------



## vincev (May 1, 2014)

I'm in for $700.


----------



## Cyclepicker (May 1, 2014)

*Man o man*

Bullnose or not....3500???  I'm just gonna chalk it up to inflation. I guess all my stuff is grossly undervalued...lol.


----------



## invesions (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm I think I saw one of these sell on American Pickers for $3500  

It's a neat bike, but at least get somewhat realistic on price. Then again, not everyone knows what they have so I guess you can always start high and work your way down.


----------



## TammyN (May 10, 2014)

Is the paint really original? The white lines look hand painted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2014)

Went to $1750-no sale and re-listed at $1750? Smells like shill bidding to me. V/r Shawn


----------

